# AVG Free 9.0 verfügbar



## Newsfeed (20 Oktober 2009)

AVG Technologies hat wie angekündigt die kostenlose Version AVG Free 9.0 für Privatanwender zum Download bereit gestellt. Im Vergleich zu den kostenplichtigen Produkten fehlen jedoch einige Funktionen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

